
Show HN: Bukkeru - zakjholt
https://bukkeru-fbwvwtjvva.now.sh/
======
zakjholt
Quick app I built today to get a random image from
[http://bukk.it](http://bukk.it)

Built with nodejs, zeit micro, zeit now, and mithrilJS

If curious, code is here:
[https://github.com/Zakjholt/bukkeru](https://github.com/Zakjholt/bukkeru)

There's also a route to get a random link, if you wanted to build a slack bot
or something

